

Has MacHeist been hacked? - moepstar

Looks like MacHeist.com has been hacked or they&#x27;re playing pranks on us (not linked for obvious reasons).<p>Edit: here&#x27;s a screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dl.dropboxusercontent.com&#x2F;u&#x2F;2119748&#x2F;Screenshots&#x2F;Bildschirmfoto%202015-01-18%20um%2019.29.13.png
======
Karunamon
Google Translate on the text:

"We are down to you. Your pain and sorrow is our great pleasure . All your
base are belong to us.".

The title of the site is also set to "Mac Robbery".

Same thing is on their Twitter account.

I don't think this is a prank - they were in the middle of a bundle sale which
should have been running for the rest of today.

The background and the picture of Kim don't appear to exist anywhere else on
the web according to GIS.

------
paultreny
doesn't seem like a real hack to me...

type killOverlay(); in console to get rid of the game and allow access to the
purchase page.

------
owly
Whoa, it does look like a real heist. I don't know any korean, but ok dol bi
bim bap is delicious.

~~~
opusdie
[http://macheist.com/order/nano3/RBJZGWRR5A01988D1/](http://macheist.com/order/nano3/RBJZGWRR5A01988D1/)

------
kngl
seems so.

[https://twitter.com/MacHeist/status/556879808840630274](https://twitter.com/MacHeist/status/556879808840630274)

